

Google now allows you to flush cache for a domain on their public DNS (8.8.8.8) - spindritf
https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/cache

======
spindritf
It's global, too. Here's the announcement
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/public-dns-
announce/O_...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/public-dns-
announce/O_goLLYq9HE/YZougiP9xSYJ)

Quite a big deal, actually. I have run into problems with outdated zones on
some of Google's servers a few times lately.

